# Trivia 11/21



## luckytrim (Nov 21, 2018)

trivia 11/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Tipping is actively discouraged in New Zealand, Singapore,  Thailand and
Japan.

1. LaDonna Gaines made her mark on the 1970s music with hits  like "Hot 
Stuff" and "I Feel Love". She changed her name for her  professional career, 
what was it changed to?
2. Going by Word Count, what is the shortest Book in the Bible  ?
  a. - Obadiah
  b. -  Philemon
  c. - John
  d. - Jude
3. In 1971, who became the first chess player to officially be  classed by 
the game's governing body FIDE, as number one in the  world?
4. Which front man of an American rock band is sometimes  referred to as an 
American Poet?
5. The branch of philosophy which deals with questions and  issues of 
knowledge is known by what name?
  a. - Eschatology
  b. - Metaphysics
  c. - Aesthetics
  d. - Epistemology
6. Which coffee promotion touted being "mountain grown for  better flavor"?
7. What was the first network in the United States to have 24  hours news?
8. What Hollywood actor became famous for his role as Kunta  Kinte in the 
television mini series, "Roots"

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Maine is the Eastern-most of the Fifty.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Donna Summer
2. - d
3. Bobby Fischer
4. Jim Morrison
5. - d
6. Folgers
7. CNN
8. LeVar Burton

CRAP !!
Maine is not the Eastern-most of the Fifty.
Alaska is both the Eastern-most and the Western-most, as well  as the
Northern-most of the Fifty.


----------

